# Extra wrapping paper - Good toy for rabbits?



## Nitis3334 (Dec 22, 2011)

So I finished wrapping the presents and have 2 rolls of wrapping paper left. Just wondering, would the dye in the paper be harmful to my rabbit or not? He loves to play with phone books and shred them, but there isn't as much dye or the sort of waxy texture wrapping paper has. Doesn't seem like he eats it, but can never be to safe. Any opinions?

:happyrabbit:


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 23, 2011)

I wouldn't take the chance. I just bought a roll of the brown paper you can use as an outer wrap for mailing packages, as I'm getting low on the pieces of it I've gotten inside boxes. A nice 2'x4' chunk keeps Honey busy for hours. I don't think she consumes much of it, but it sure gets shredded.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 23, 2011)

I read somewhere it's toxic to bunnies, I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Nitis3334 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Guess it's time to find some other toys. Maybe it's time for a trip to the craft store.


----------

